

Google App Engine ported to Amazon's EC2 (ok, it's missing BigTable) - toffer
http://waxy.org/2008/04/exclusive_google_app_engine_ported_to_amazons_ec2/

======
inovica
That's great! That's why I love what we do! As a proof of concept its good to
see

